# What do you think of this roaster?



## Kyle548

Saw this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kaldi-Home-Coffee-Bean-Roaster-Hand-Operated-Type-Hopper-Probe-Rod-Holder-SET/271643151731?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140328180637%26meid%3D90f652d3a09544639c61e43982fabb2a%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D161638003186

While browsing ebay.

What do you think about it?

Not at all worth it?


----------



## froggystyle

Been mentioned a couple of times that one.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19121-Kaldi-home-roaster

Dave C loved it, wonder if he purchased one!


----------



## Kyle548

Doesn't seem very suitable for in the house....

I want a roaster, but I don't really want to spend roaster money....


----------



## froggystyle

No roaster money, no roaster!

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Kyle548

I could probably stretch for £150....

It wouldn't even get me half way to roaster-ville.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah i think your right, find another £100 and i might be able to put one your way.


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Yeah i think your right, find another £100 and i might be able to put one your way.


When you say one, what do you have in mind....?


----------



## froggystyle

Gene CBR101


----------



## Kyle548

Tell me a little about it.

How old is it, how much typical use do you give it, ect.


----------



## froggystyle

15 months old, purchased it new from BB, used i would say twice a month, total beans put through it i would guess at 30kg, nice and clean, no mods done, all the original box and docs.

I am almost 100% sure i want to sell it but need to wait till i get the CBR1200 set up in the next week or two.

If i do sell it you can have first dibs.


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> 15 months old, purchased it new from BB, used i would say twice a month, total beans put through it i would guess at 30kg, nice and clean, no mods done, all the original box and docs.
> 
> I am almost 100% sure i want to sell it but need to wait till i get the CBR1200 set up in the next week or two.
> 
> If i do sell it you can have first dibs.


It's my birthday in 29 days.

If you can hold onto it until then for me, I'm sure this can make the ideal present for myself....


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds like a plan....


----------



## Kyle548

This forum is the easiest way to spend money...

How much difference would you say actually having your own roaster makes?


----------



## froggystyle

For me, i love it, usually bang some tunes on and roast for a couple of hours on a friday night (yes im old) do say 4 or 5 roasts to last me a week or two.

Pick up a bulk buy from bella barista, 10kg for about £70, £7/kg, rave prices for a kg are about what £20 average!

Ok, you still buy some beans from your fav roasters, but the bulk of my beans come from my own roasted.

I did plan to do the dimmer mod, and if you do buy it, i would suggest you do, makes the roasts a lot more even.

Have a think over the next couple of weeks and let me know, im not in a rush to sell it.


----------



## Kyle548

Sure, whats the smallest batch you can do in it?


----------



## froggystyle

I think its 100g, but its best to stick to 230-250g


----------



## Kyle548

What are BB beans like then?

I checked HB and their greens are even more expensive than the roasted.....


----------



## froggystyle

Hasbean? Very expensive, only ever bought 250g in greens from them, nice beans though.

BB do a good choice, usually 5 x 2kg of difference beans.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/green-coffee-beans-2kg-ev.html


----------



## johnealey

BB beans are good and they just changed 2 of the 5 for a new Brazillian and a rather special columbian. As Froggy said above pretty good value for money without having to buy masses, there is a 5x1kg which is a littel more expensive per kilo but still cheaper than indivdual kilo's.

CoffeeCompass will also sell greens of every roasted version and tend to be about the £10ish per kilo depending on what you buy, just had another 2kg bag of Cuban Serrano Altura Superior (£21 or 10.50 per kilo) come today with some roasted ( Hill and valley, Swet bourbon and Mystery 2)

If you really get into it ( or drink far too much) 10kg bags from 918coffee are very good value and been meaning to give them a whirl, probably more in Froggy's league than mine in terms of volume, although woudl be happy to give them a punt for splitting if in Coalville at a convenient time ( one of the DHL sites i look after is there).

Sorry if hijacked, thought coudl add something of interest.

John


----------



## johnealey

The kaldi you have linked to is hand cranked as well which, a bit like hand grinding, becomes tiresome after time. Am sure I saw one with a motor on but by the time you factor that in you are approaching new gene money let alone Froggy's "Lightly used" one ( i say this tongue in cheek only because mine gets used a lot more  )

Hope you get something sorted, there is a real satisfaction in roasting your own ( even if you c**k it up, you did it!)









John


----------



## froggystyle

johnealey said:


> BB beans are good and they just changed 2 of the 5 for a new Brazillian and a rather special columbian. As Froggy said above pretty good value for money without having to buy masses, there is a 5x1kg which is a littel more expensive per kilo but still cheaper than indivdual kilo's.
> 
> CoffeeCompass will also sell greens of every roasted version and tend to be about the £10ish per kilo depending on what you buy, just had another 2kg bag of Cuban Serrano Altura Superior (£21 or 10.50 per kilo) come today with some roasted ( Hill and valley, Swet bourbon and Mystery 2)
> 
> If you really get into it ( or drink far too much) 10kg bags from 918coffee are very good value and been meaning to give them a whirl, probably more in Froggy's league than mine in terms of volume, although woudl be happy to give them a punt for splitting if in Coalville at a convenient time ( one of the DHL sites i look after is there).
> 
> Sorry if hijacked, thought coudl add something of interest.
> 
> John


Yeah could be interested in the 918 offer, did tweet him about his greens but never followed it up.


----------

